# Some raw chicken and some kibble how many kcal



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

How many kcal would a chicken leg quarter or a large chicken wing substitute? 

My dogs like raw chicken. generally I will cut out a cup of kibble for a chicken leg quarter and a half cup for a wing, a drum, or a thigh. Is this about right? 

kibble has 468kcal/cup


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Monica Segal analyzes some common RMBs for calories and nutrients in her two books. 

She reports that 100g or 3.5oz of chicken wing has a mean caloric value (8 samples) of 244. 

Chicken quarter 100g or 3.5oz has a mean caloric value of 254 (6 samples).


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: selzerHow many kcal would a chicken leg quarter or a large chicken wing substitute?


You can't go by numbers - like ONE chicken wing. You have to go by weight.

And you can use the USDA Nutrient Database to find the info:

http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/foodcomp/search/


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangAnd you can use the USDA Nutrient Database to find the info:
> 
> http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/foodcomp/search/


The USDA doesn't account for bone which Sue is feeding. Segal's info does include the bone and would be more accurate.


----------



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: natalie559Monica Segal analyzes some common RMBs for calories and nutrients in her two books.
> 
> She reports that 100g or 3.5oz of chicken wing has a mean caloric value (8 samples) of 244.
> 
> Chicken quarter 100g or 3.5oz has a mean caloric value of 254 (6 samples).


Sue, I am also replacing some kibble with raw (recently started this) and am replacing 1/2 cup kibble with ~4 oz. ground beef in the A.M. and 1/2 cup kibble with ~4 oz. chicken leg/thigh/quarter/back in the P.M. It's only been a couple of weeks or so, and the boys look great - great poops.

For those of you in WNY, Wegman's has been carrying 10-lb bags of chicken leg quarters for 49 cents a pound - $4.90 for the bag.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I bought the ten pound bag of chicken leg quarters yesterday. Each dog got one quarter. There is one quarter left. 

I also gave them some oatmeal mixed with pumpkin, zuchinni, apples, banana, chicken liver (just a few of them in the pot of stuff), and a yam. All raw. Most of this they have eaten previous. So far no casualties. That was dinner. We had our clean normal kibble this morning. 

So we are talking about 16 ounces of chicken. Is that way too much for one day? One meal will not kill them. 

One last thing, Ninja is snarling at Rushie over her chicken leg. Ninja does not snarl over her kibble. Both of these birds are crated so there is no chance that he could steal or she could kill him, but is it common for them to turn into Tasmanian devils when presented raw chicken???


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

hi sue

yes, i've noticed that the two i feed raw to are very aggressive about their food, something they weren't when fed their kibble


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well it is a much higher valued item. But that doesn't mean that it is normal for all dogs to do this behavior or that it should be accepted. 

Personally I have never had the problem with my two, they eat together on opposite sides of the kitchen and one can walk by the other eating without issue.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: selzerOne last thing, Ninja is snarling at Rushie over her chicken leg. Ninja does not snarl over her kibble. Both of these birds are crated so there is no chance that he could steal or she could kill him, but is it common for them to turn into Tasmanian devils when presented raw chicken???


Let's say I handed you ten $1 bills then tried to take them away from you. How much resistence would you offer?

Now say I handed you ten *$100 bills* and tried to take them away? Now how hard are you going to fight me to keep them?









It's a simple matter of value.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: selzerSo we are talking about 16 ounces of chicken. Is that way too much for one day? One meal will not kill them.


It really depends on the dog but some of my adults used to get close to that in one meal.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I found the same thing but I realized it was the value.I can do what ever to the meat and no snapping/growling, ETC.As long as a human can still touch it or be near it I'm fine with it.I feed Athena outside anyway when we are talking RMB.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

All poops have been great, which is my number one indicator of a happy meal. 

I can put my hand in there and take the chicken so I am not worried about it. The crates are right up next to each other. Ninja was being dainty and eating slow while Rush scarfed his. After finishing his, he started eying his daughter's. She felt threatened I am sure. 

If I do quarters, I may cut them in half after this. But no one had any trouble finishing them.


----------

